# Weber "CAT" Bobcat catapult received



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

​
*unboxing vid *

Yes1765.38%No934.62%

*assembly/disassemble vid *

Yes2284.62%No415.38%

*Shooting Vid*

Yes415.38%Yes13.85%HECK YES2180.77%


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

As you some may know, I managed to pick up a sweet vintage from the classifieds here.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21924-weber-rodney-wolf-designed-cat-hand-catapult/

Well, I just received it a couple of hours ago, I am so excited I can,t think straight  I mean this is my FIRST vintage, and an awesome one at that.

So, I need your help, with what/how I am going to do on my video (or series of videos). Your participation in the poll would be appreciated and any other additional comments you feel like you would add, would be great.

I already made the unboxing, but since I am notorious for my videos being a tad long, I wont combine the vids. I will make it a series, if the outcome of the poll deems it to be so.

This will be my weekend evening project so we have time for EVERYONE to vote (well you don:t have to )

When the decision is made, and I put this to action, I will be creating the thread in the Reviews Sub-forum.

Thank you, for giving this your attention.

LGD


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Congrats mate! Just voted.


----------



## AlmightyOx (Mar 4, 2013)

How about ALL OF THOSE!

I have watched quite a few of your videos and they are very entertaining. You are a great shooter who really seems to know his stuff. With a semi-ancient piece such as the "Cat" I think everyone here would appreciate a comprehensive review. Have fun with that bad boy.

Cheers,

-Ryan


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

That's a pretty slick lookin' rig you picked up there, almost as slick as the dude's hair on the box!

I look forward to seeing your vid(or vids) about it.

Good day, Duck!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

HECK ! YES !


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks for the input, guys



AlmightyOx said:


> How about ALL OF THOSE!
> I have watched quite a few of your videos and they are very entertaining. You are a great shooter who really seems to know his stuff. With a semi-ancient piece such as the "Cat" I think everyone here would appreciate a comprehensive review. Have fun with that bad boy.
> 
> Cheers,
> -Ryan


I hope I can live up to the expectation that I seemingly established. I am glad you like them, I just do what I do, and appreciate hearing the positive feedback.

LGD


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Ok getting everything prepped for this weekend

First accomplishment

Dub dub orange to replace the original tube set ( which was broke, 30+ yr old slingshot, what do you expect?)


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

NO script this time, though. We hate to see the restraints placed upon you by the screenwriter. Just go with the flow :blink:


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

I am really want to see you put it together and shoot it.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

LVO said:


> NO script this time, though. We hate to see the restraints placed upon you by the screenwriter. Just go with the flow :blink:


Thanks, I work Bette when I don't think about it, scripts just end up being verbal text, and I suck at text .. Not saying my vids are up for any globes or anything 

LGD


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

orcrender said:


> I am really want to see you put it together and shoot it.


I tell you what, it is an interesting assemblage, unique for sure!

LGD


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Show us your gem! But......

I'll admit I have a strong dislike of seeing a package opened, no offense to you LGD, I have had to get past many of those in the past to see what I want; a review.

For me it is like what I was told once about giving public talks. Things that aren't pertinent are like dirty laundry, no body wants to see our dirty laundry. We wouldn't hang our dirty laundry on the clothesline, so don't say things in a talk that aren't pertinent.

Opening a package has nothing to do with a review. Unless someone *needs* to know how an item is packaged.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

cool slingshot! I expect to see that awesome cat patch on your jacket too! or your jeans... or your shirt. or your wings


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Rayshot said:


> Show us your gem! But......
> 
> I'll admit I have a strong dislike of seeing a package opened, no offense to you LGD, I have had to get past many of those in the past to see what I want; a review.
> 
> ...


I know what you mean, but it really isn't an unboxing like that ( maybe even using the term wrong). Especially since the box is old there really isn't nothing to " open". I just didn't know how to term showing of the contents. It came with some very interesting stuff besides the slingshot, which ( to me ) is interesting and adds to the coolness.

I will be making it a " series " meaning that the videos will be separate. This way people can choose the order or which video interests them more.

I appreciate the honesty, because though I love making videos, I also want to give the viewer something worth watching.



Btoon84 said:


> cool slingshot! I expect to see that awesome cat patch on your jacket too! or your jeans... or your shirt. or your wings


I know for sure, that I will shoot the slingshot, but I am internally fighting whether or not I want to taint that patch... It is HELLA COOL, but at the same time, very rare, and the only one I have.

LGD


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

And we like that you like making videos!! I find it isn't my strong suit so you guys that do.... :thumbsup:


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

What a great old shooter, you sir are one lucky man. Can't wait to see it in action!!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Congratulations Greg! You have there a real Classic. Many features on it were firsts in the slingshot world. Whatever video style and context you do , it will be great. Can't lose Bud! Flatband


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Flatband said:


> Congratulations Greg! You have there a real Classic. Many features on it were firsts in the slingshot world. Whatever video style and context you do , it will be great. Can't lose Bud! Flatband


Thanks,Gary! How can it NOT be a great video, with this slingshot being the star (I will just be in the mere showdows of this beaut  )

LGD


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i dont care what kind of vid you do, its your slingshot, i hate you enough already . . . :neener: . ill be looking forward to your vid or vids on this classic , good luck to your filming Mr. Duck .


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

An overall video will be in order, sir!! 

...and being a vintage item, I think showing the package is of the utmost interest for us slingshot maniacs!!

But, of course, shooting is the créme de la créme

Cheers ...Q


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Imperial said:


> i dont care what kind of vid you do, its your slingshot, i hate you enough already . . . :neener: . ill be looking forward to your vid or vids on this classic , good luck to your filming Mr. Duck .


Thanks.

Ha, I know you said it in humor, but I hope I didn't/don't come across as bragging. I am excited about this pick up, and wish everyone the best in their slingshot quest .

LGD


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

part 1 posted in my blog here

http://slingshotforum.com/blog/49/entry-434-vintage-cat-prt-1-bobcat-contents/


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Part 2 is in my blog here

http://slingshotforum.com/blog/49/entry-435-vintage-cat-prt-2-bobcat-assembling-the-slingshot/

LGD


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Great videos thanks for putting them up. That was a real top of the line piece of gear in its day and at that price very expensive.


----------



## Claudio (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks for sharing this awesome slingshot.


----------

